# Just want to share my experience with D&C



## happynose (Jan 28, 2007)

Today, I had a D&C done because at 9 weeks, the baby's heart stopping beating. I waited a week to see if I would miscarry naturally but I got nervous and didn't want to miscarry at home so I opted for a D&C schedule for this morning. This is only to reassure women who will choose to do this. they put me in twilight sleep and made sure i was properly medicated for pain throughout the 10 minute procedure. All I remember is going to sleep and waking up. No pain, no pressure, no negative feelings at all. I feel lighter and I feel a little tipsy (like I'm drunk). Despite the emotional toll of the miscarriage, I just have to say that the actual procedure was really wonderful. I have minimal cramping and actually no bleeding so far. I had prepared myself for some physical pain during or after the D&C but I would say on a scale of 1-10 pain, I experienced at most a 2. Now, I have to take a deep breath and decide whether I should try for baby number 2 again or just count my blessings for the one I have. I guess i need time.


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

(((happynose)))

Take care of yourself.

My d&c was almost identical to that. It was actually easier than the 2 miscarriages that I used cytotec to "complete".


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

I had a whirlwind of a miscarriage at 10 weeks along back before dd was born. Not a pleasant experience. I had an ultrasound and for whatever reason they explained I would *need* a d&c. It was a blighted ovum that was still attached, but the bleeding was severe...something like that. At the time I was in a bit of a daze. I did not even know I was pregnant.
Anyhow, I was awake, dh held my hand, they did a small injection in my cervix and performed a procedure that was much worse than the 18 hours of back labor I had with DS. It felt incredibly invasive and very painful.

I am glad there is a more comfortable way to get through that procedure. I wish I had had your experience. I am sorry about your loss. ((hug))


----------



## Jenns_3_babies (May 26, 2006)

very good explanation. That's the way mine was as well. I didn't really bleed afterwards either. More of spotting. I remember I was very sore down towards the pelvic area, like I felt I was scraped (was). I was 10 weeks along last march with a blighted ovum that just wouldn't let go.


----------



## happynose (Jan 28, 2007)

I am so sorry you went through that. Was it an emergency procedure? If so, that's probably why they couldn't put you under any type of anesthesia since you are not supposed to have been eating. I basically was told not to eat or drink from midnight last night and if I had, they wouldn't have performed the procedure.
I had a termination done a long time ago when I was younger and the doctor didn't give me any type of pain med or anesthesia as far as I recall. Let me just say, I went through exactly what you are describing. I thought I had died and entered another zone. That was from an INexperienced doctor and if I wasn't so young and naive I would have given him a piece of my mind afterwards. So i really feel for you and I was terrified this morning. That's why when all was done, I was amazed and in awe of how non-violent this experience had been as opposed to my first experience (though each was done for completely different reasons). I think it's good that women can share these types of experiences each other so they can benefit from one another's wisdom!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dillonandmarasmom* 
I had a whirlwind of a miscarriage at 10 weeks along back before dd was born. Not a pleasant experience. I had an ultrasound and for whatever reason they explained I would *need* a d&c. It was a blighted ovum that was still attached, but the bleeding was severe...something like that. At the time I was in a bit of a daze. I did not even know I was pregnant.
Anyhow, I was awake, dh held my hand, they did a small injection in my cervix and performed a procedure that was much worse than the 18 hours of back labor I had with DS. It felt incredibly invasive and very painful.

I am glad there is a more comfortable way to get through that procedure. I wish I had had your experience. I am sorry about your loss. ((hug))


----------



## famille_huggins (Mar 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happynose* 
I am so sorry you went through that. Was it an emergency procedure? If so, that's probably why they couldn't put you under any type of anesthesia since you are not supposed to have been eating. I basically was told not to eat or drink from midnight last night and if I had, they wouldn't have performed the procedure.

I had an unplanned D&C at 9 weeks in a very emergency m/c situation (was hemmoraging, lost conciousness 2X, was told by OB I didn't have time to wait for ambulance, etc.) and was put under twilight sleep within probably 4 hours of having eaten. The D&C was actually the smoothest part of the whole day as my D&C and follow-up was very similar to what was described (little pain, very light spotting). I don't know why in the world that mommy was left awake. I'm so sorry you were...what a terrible way to make an already bad situation worse.


----------



## kaspar (Nov 9, 2005)

darcy, i am so sorry you went through that. how awful.

my d&c was very much like the op's - painless (well,. physically), no bleeding or cramping after, either. i didn't wait to see if the mc would happen naturally - my babe stopped growing at 7 weeks but there were no signs until a routine u/s at 11 wks. i really felt like i had no control over my pregnancy and what my body was doing - and it was so horrible to think that i had spent a month carrying and caring for a dead baby with no clue. for me the d&c was a way to feel like i had some sort of control over the situation rather than more waiting. it really made me feel like my body was my own again.

i guess the key is to make sure the docs jknow you need proper anaesthesia... i can't imaginne being awake through that.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Thank you for sharing. I am 17 weeks and found out yesterday the baby did not make it. I am most likely going in for a D&C tomorrow and your story has helped calm some of my fears. The last thing I feel I need is a traumatic experience and I am hoping my procedure goes as well as yours did.

Thanks again for sharing, and take care of yourself.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

My D&C was very simple and straightforward as well. I slept well, didn't feel a thing and actually woke up in a much better mood than when I went in (I was so emotionally tapped).


----------



## babyready (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you for this. I am scheduled for my D&C on Wednesday and am getting nervous. Good stories are nice to read.


----------



## Novella (Nov 8, 2006)

I had a D&C after my second miscarriage, which was said to be a blighted ovum, halted at apx 6 weeks development and detected at 9-10 weeks gestation.

Like the original poster, the procedure was smooth/easy/pretty much painless. I don't know what sort of anesthesia I was given. I remember that I was awake throughout the procedure. I know the anesthesiologist was quite surprised that I continued to chat coherently as I did and remembered his name as well as that of the two nurses (having just introduced myself to the three of them as we entered the operating room). The procedure itself felt pretty much like nothing.

A couple of hours later, I went home. I felt a bit weak walking down the hallway of the hospital and was glad to have my husband walking with me. Bleeding and cramping over the following days were so insignificant that I actually don't remember them at all.

I later regretted having the D&C and felt that I had been young, uninformed, and just sad that the pregnancy was over. I was very grateful that it hadn't resulted in any complications, but in the same situation at a later date, I would have waited for a spontaneous miscarriage, just as I had with my first. However, if you've decided that a D&C is best for you in this situation, then please take heart that my experience was very easy.


----------

